# Recommended Food Saver Models



## illini40 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello

I am in the market for a vacuum sealer. When looking at Food Saver’s website, I’m a bit overwhelmed by the options.

Can anyone please provide some input on what to look at or consider?

I’m wanting Food Saver brand. I would like to not spend much more than $200, if possible. Primary use would be sealing leftovers, sausage, jerky, etc. I would like to use accessories available for the Food Savers.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

This is the model I have.
No complaints so far.  
Ended getting the quick marinator and some storage containers as well for fruits and veggies.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/FoodSave...MIrvXsyO_m4AIVGh-tBh2n4Aj0EAQYAyABEgLJtvD_BwE


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2019)

Have had V2440 for many years. Have sealed a lot of deer products and fish. Not sure if model is available yet. I would get one that will hold a 50' roll and has bag cutter.
The one SHS has posted looks like a good one.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 3, 2019)

Unless you need to run it for an hour or more continuously, you should do fine with the FS models. The model SecondHandSmoke referenced seem to be very popular.


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 3, 2019)

If your a costco member this one looks nice.  comes with a lot of bags to get you started
https://www.costco.com/FoodSaver-2-in-1-Vacuum-Sealing-System.product.100428458.html


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 3, 2019)

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com
They are on this forum, may find something of interest.


----------



## illini40 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone.



old sarge said:


> Unless you need to run it for an hour or more continuously, you should do fine with the FS models. The model SecondHandSmoke referenced seem to be very popular.



I’m not seeing any models on their website under the “FS” model. I’m seeing most under “FM” or some “Game Saver” series. Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

FS is short for FoodSaver.  FM is the model series.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2019)

The game saver line has worked well for me . The one I have they don't make any more . Game saver deluxe plus . They do have a new game saver line , I don't know how well it works . 
Mine pulls a great vac ,,, 5 years old at least . Just used it today .


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 3, 2019)

Check camofire.com daily.  I picked up a foodsaver vac seal with starter kit for $34.99.  5 year warranty on that model.


----------



## illini40 (Mar 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> FS is short for FoodSaver.  FM is the model series.



Ah..makes sense. :)



chopsaw said:


> The game saver line has worked well for me . The one I have they don't make any more . Game saver deluxe plus . They do have a new game saver line , I don't know how well it works .
> Mine pulls a great vac ,,, 5 years old at least . Just used it today .
> View attachment 389547



Thanks for the feedback.



newsmokerky said:


> Check camofire.com daily.  I picked up a foodsaver vac seal with starter kit for $34.99.  5 year warranty on that model.



That’s a great deal.


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 3, 2019)

camofire.com has daily specials.  they buy sellouts of everything from hunting blinds and clothes, to bow, optics, clothing, etc.  They run specials daily, anywhere from 10-20 items.  Changes everyday.  Items run anywhere from 30% to as much as 80% off.  I buy a lot of items from them.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 3, 2019)

The last 1 I got about 2 years ago,it is a auto vac and seal,just slide the end of the bag in and when its in far enuf it clamps down and takes off. I love it I can hold the bag with 2 hands if it has liquid in it ect…,bought it at Walmart some where around $130 ,my old 1 died when I started processing a deer and didn't want the $30 version. it also has a 5 year warranty


----------



## old sarge (Mar 3, 2019)

I think you will be happy with whatever you get if it does all that you want. My old Food Saver Pro // (2) gave me good service for 15-20 years. Then one day it died.  Nothing last forever. I decided to buy primal cuts and do my own processing in the kitchen, so I picked up a sealer rated for continuous use. So far, so good.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 4, 2019)

The FM5200 series would probably fit your wants and needs and be within your budget.
We use ours for sealing leftovers and fresh meats for freezer storage and of course for smoked cheese.
I mentioned the quick marinator container above.  It works well even though you do have to marinate in small batches.

As old sarge said above, if you are going to do your own processing, then you would want somethig more robust.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2019)

illini40 said:


> I would like to use accessories available for the Food Savers.


I have the jar sealer and a 8 x 8 x 3 canister . Use them all the time . You can also buy bags that have the valve in them . Never used them myself .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 4, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I have the jar sealer and a 8 x 8 x 3 canister . Use them all the time . You can also buy bags that have the valve in them . Never used them myself .



Those resealable bags are kind of nice for pizza and stuff.

I've been thinking about picking up a pack of the FS bottle stoppers as well.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 4, 2019)

We use our sealer a lot and seal a lot of bags when we use it normally. I got tired of dealing with foodsaver sealers that overheat when trying to seal a bunch of bags at a time or die from using it so much. Bought this one which cost a lot more up front but it does not overheat and has lasted several years already so makes it cheaper in the long run. Heck I used to keep 2 foodsavers so when 1 overheated I could switch to the 2nd one to keep sealing. This model doesn't overheat or at least I've never made it overheat.
https://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm


----------



## old sarge (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is a Foodsaver model not usually mentioned.  Pulls a 28hg vacuum.  Pricey! Some videos on youtube. 
https://pleasanthillgrain.com/tilia-foodsaver-gamesaver-titanium


----------

